# [ANZEIGE] Star Trek: Picard, Dr. Who, Walking Dead, Hörbücher gratis: Angebote und Aktionen von Prime Video, Music, Audible & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard, Dr. Who, Walking Dead, Hörbücher gratis: Angebote und Aktionen von Prime Video, Music, Audible & Co.*

						Im April lockt Amazon mit vielen Angeboten und Aktionen zu Amazon Music Unlimited, Prime Video Channels, Prime Video, Kindle Unlimited und Audible. Darunter finden sich neue Serien wie The Walking Dead: World Beyond und Filme wie Passengers, aber auch spannende Bücher wie der neueste Justizthriller Die Wächter von John Grisham. Wir haben die besten Angebote von Prime Video, Amazon Music, Audible und Co. im Überblick.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard, Dr. Who, Walking Dead, Hörbücher gratis: Angebote und Aktionen von Prime Video, Music, Audible & Co.*


----------

